# Outlook automatic send/receive problem



## Chubbly (Sep 20, 2004)

Outlook does not send/received immediately when connected although the tick box is ticked. I have tried unticking it shutting down and then re-ticking it but this makes no difference. Cant find any other option to set this. Can anyone help.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Chubbly said:


> Outlook does not send/received immediately when connected although the tick box is ticked. I have tried unticking it shutting down and then re-ticking it but this makes no difference. Cant find any other option to set this. Can anyone help.


that's for sending.

try f9 or contol/m

in general, you can tell it minute wise, how often to check for mail.


----------



## Chubbly (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes I understand that but should it also receive on startup automatically. I'm using Outlook 2003 the previous version sent and received upon startup.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

mine's an older version of outlook/2000 and it doesn't send/recieve on startup.

i do control/m.

not sure what version it is at work but that takes f9 or con/m


----------



## Chubbly (Sep 20, 2004)

Many thanks. F9 works as you suggest, so I guess F9 its going to have to be. :up:


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

glad to help.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Some posters call themselves advanced and don't know as much as some beginners. Hopefully this will solve your problem with Outlook.

312336 - Outlook Is Not Performing an Automatic Send/Receive 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;312336&Product=out

Here is an additional article that you might be interested in.
287677 - How to Configure Outlook to Automatically Dial Your ISP
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;287677

sekirt


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

sekirt said:


> Some posters call themselves advanced and don't know as much as some beginners. Hopefully this will solve your problem with Outlook.
> 
> 312336 - Outlook Is Not Performing an Automatic Send/Receive
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;312336&Product=out
> ...


hey bonehead, i have outlook 2000, not 2002 or 3 and i told him what works for me.

312336, this is kinda cluttered if you ask me.
what if you don't have any groups, which group do you copy?

you who knows all, i'm still waiting for your documention from a while back when you told folks not to use the default folders in oe.

pull that rabbitt out of your hat will ya please.

just remember, i could forget more than you'll ever dream of knowing about computers.

still no signature of where/what's in your rabbit hole.


----------



## Chubbly (Sep 20, 2004)

Many thanks sekirt for the links the first one worked a treat. Outlook is now performing as it should.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

:up: 

sekirt


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

:up:


----------



## ixfinito (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Sekirt!

I use Outlook2007 and couldn't send flawlessly (for no reason items just would not send or took ages to do so) or send/receive automatically at startup and every few minutes. First article solved both issues.


----------



## Kiwaku (Oct 23, 2007)

Worked for my customer too Sekrit!
Thank you for the advice.


----------

